# Runescape no sound



## Nooblah (Apr 3, 2004)

when I try to play runescape (www.runescape.com) on high detail (which is meant to have sound) I don't get any.
This isn't a browser problem as I tried in both netscape and IE. My sound in games like counter-strike etc still works but not on runescape, any ideas?


----------



## obvious (Nov 2, 2004)

could be a driver problem, and anyway, for me there is sound in both low and high detail, and im not a member. i think it may be just a case of switching java type (sun etc)


----------



## nvidia290 (Oct 19, 2004)

k when u log on ull see a little wrench click on sound volume


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

make sure midi is turned on. double click your little sound button in the taskbar, go to properties and have everthing checked so it shows up. if you see midi unmute it and turn the slider up. also turn wave up. (just keep your speakers down incase you turn it too high)


----------

